# Me At The Controls



## oldman (Aug 4, 2014)

Taxiing down the tarmac, the 757 abruptly stopped, turned around and returned to the gate. After an hour-long wait, it finally took off.
A concerned passenger asked the flight attendant, “What was the
problem?”
“The pilot was bothered by a noise he heard in the engine,” explained the flight attendant,” and it took us a while to find a new pilot.”


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2014)

It could be worse.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 5, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)

Those are funny. I have a few friends that will enjoy them also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

All engine.....


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

What is that thing Pappy? :wave:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2014)

Try to concentrate on flying the thing with flak bursting all around you.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Ina said:


> What is that thing Pappy? :wave:



Nothing as far as I know, Ina.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Pappy, I should have known "you" were spoofing. I am so gullible, and you catch me so often. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

I ain't goin for it this time Meanderer.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh sick, LOL!  I love it:lofl:


----------

